# DOD via poweline?



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Whats this about you can plug a adapter into the outlet from the HR21 and you can conntec to DOD via powerline? How odes this work and where do you get one of these adapters? Would it be faster than using a wga?


----------



## dmclone (Dec 8, 2006)

I use this method with no problems. I tried for weeks to set up a bridge between two routers and it just didn't work.


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

You will need a powerline ethernet adapter kit. This amounts to one unit that plugs in near your router with an ethernet wire running to the router. Another adapter gets plugged in near your DVR and your run an ethernet wire from the adapter to the dvr. It actually works quite well. There are quite a few options. YOu need to shop around to get decent pricing. I wound up using the SlingLink Turbo kit. I do not even have a slingbox. 
RA


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

One thing you need to be careful of, is the wireline adaptor needs to be plugged into the wall, and not a UPS...


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

cmtar said:


> Whats this about you can plug a adapter into the outlet from the HR21 and you can conntec to DOD via powerline? How odes this work and where do you get one of these adapters? Would it be faster than using a wga?


DIRECTV sells a "kit", you can find it in www.directv.com.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

MartyS said:


> One thing you need to be careful of, is the wireline adaptor needs to be plugged into the wall, and not a UPS...


In fact, you can't even use a surge protector. It has to be DIRECTLY into the wall on both sides.

I use this method and am very satisfied.


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

+1 on the powerline adapters. I have a powerline adapter with 4 ethernet ports, so my HD-DVD, DLink and HR20 can all plug in at my TV (with one port to spare). I get between 50 and 60mbit speeds consistently. Works like a champ and I'm very happy with the setup.

-Matt


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

+1 here also. I use them from both HR20's and an XBOX360.


----------



## Draconis2941 (Aug 30, 2006)

Has anyone seen a powerline adapeter that has a pass through on it? Since they can't be used after a surge protector or UPS it would be nice to put one in before. I only have two outlets anywhere near my entertainment center and thos are both occupide by big powerstrip surge protectors. 

I'm too scared to hook up a killawat to the whole rig and see how much power it's actually pulling.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

How does this work, and would you need high speed internet service?

I guess I don't really understand all this.


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

ktk0117 said:


> How does this work, and would you need high speed internet service?
> 
> I guess I don't really understand all this.


Yes. All the powerline adapters do is allow you to connect equipment to your high speed internet access without running new wires. Instead, the electrical wiring in your house acts like a ethernet cable, moving data across it from one device to the other.

I find that it is more reliable than wireless (no signal drop outs, etc),... however, it is a bit more expensive than wireless. YMMV.

-Matt


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

Draconis2941 said:


> Has anyone seen a powerline adapeter that has a pass through on it?


I have never seen one like that. I'm lucky enough that all my AV equipment plugs into one UPS, so it left the other plug wide open for the adapter.

-Matt


----------



## cosmo115 (Feb 7, 2008)

Draconis2941 said:


> Has anyone seen a powerline adapeter that has a pass through on it? Since they can't be used after a surge protector or UPS it would be nice to put one in before. I only have two outlets anywhere near my entertainment center and thos are both occupide by big powerstrip surge protectors.
> 
> I'm too scared to hook up a killawat to the whole rig and see how much power it's actually pulling.


DirecTV sells this one for $60 shipped or so I heard.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I use the Netgear XE103/104s. There is an "advanced" model out there, the "HD" model of Netgear, but those things didn't work for me AT ALL. In fact, even though they were advertised and rated at up to 200mbps, they slowed down my whole Internet and were some 25% of the speed of the XE103/104.



ktk0117 said:


> *
> KT, yes, you need high-speed Internet access; they don't work on dial-up. *


They work this way...

You plug your router into one of these devices--they look almost exactly like traditional lamp timers, size and appearance--then plug that adapter *directly* into your outlet. Wherever you need Internet access, you then plug in another unit(s), and into each unit you connect an ethernet cable that goes to the component you wish to have Internet access.

For example, here's my setup:

--> My router: located in my bedroom (due to the Internet cable's location into the building) and connected to an XE103.

--> My laptop: located in my home office or the kitchenette area of my living room. Both rooms have an XE103 to which I connect my laptop.

--> My HR20-700, HR10-250, and HDVR2: all located in my living room and connected to an XE104 (the XE104 has 4 ethernet ports, the XE103 only one).

Each of the XE103/104s connected in my living room, kitchenette, and home office room are "connected" to the Internet through the building's power line or electrical circuits. Essentially, it's as if they were hard-wired directly to my router, which is faster than wireless connectivity, BTW (I've tested both).

One caveat I'll mention that wasn't stated above. In addition to having to be plugged directly into an outlet, they must also be on the same circuit. Some buildings have differing circuits, so double-check these before you buy them.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

ktk0117 said:


> How does this work, and would you need high speed internet service?
> 
> I guess I don't really understand all this.


Here's a visual diagram that will help you understand.

http://www.dlink.com/products/resource.asp?pid=533&rid=2042&sec=0


----------



## Thrill (Aug 14, 2007)

I am already using Powerline adapters to connect my phone line to the HR20. Does anyone know if I can also use separate Ethernet Powerline adapters to connect my DSL to the HR20? I guess I don't understand how both could co-exist and function properly over the same phone lines.

Any thoughts?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

How does the cost of these systems compare to the cost of comparable wireless router systems?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

They'd be relatively close in cost - a $60 kit from DirecTV or a $60 Wireless G Bridge. 

This would assume though that you have a wireless modem or router so that could change the cost. 

Also - YMMV on these powerline adapters. Mine failed miserably, but it could have been because I was going from downstairs to upstairs, and the upstairs was a house add-on in 2001. So maybe significant changes in wiring schemes or something else was to blame.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Directv sells two models. The basic one is $35. The other model is $60 and it built into a 6-outlet power strip with surge protection and EMI filtering (the prices include shipping). I didn't have any spare outlets so bought two of the powerstrip version. No configuration was required other than running network setup on the HR21.

I tried wireless, but my house is L-shaped and the RF path through the exterior walls (which have foil-backed insulation) was too lossy.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BubblePuppy said:


> How does the cost of these systems compare to the cost of comparable wireless router systems?


You still need a router, so they add to the cost of an existing system.

The term that you would search the Internet for is HomePlug. It may or may not be notable (or appropriate to mention) that all DISH Network ViP models have HomePlug built in.


----------



## wi6397 (Aug 31, 2007)

Thrill said:


> I am already using Powerline adapters to connect my phone line to the HR20. Does anyone know if I can also use separate Ethernet Powerline adapters to connect my DSL to the HR20? I guess I don't understand how both could co-exist and function properly over the same phone lines.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Yes you can hook up phone and internet by this method. I have both hooked up and it works great.


----------



## wi6397 (Aug 31, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> How does the cost of these systems compare to the cost of comparable wireless router systems?


The cost is about the same, maybe a little less than an N-router and adapter.


----------



## Draconis2941 (Aug 30, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> How does the cost of these systems compare to the cost of comparable wireless router systems?


Does anyone care to comment on the speed differences between powerline and Wireless G? 
My understanding is that powerline is potentially faster than G but more on par with N. If that's true it's probably cheaper, bandwith wise, for powerline.


----------



## mitchd (Feb 24, 2003)

Draconis2941 said:


> Does anyone care to comment on the speed differences between powerline and Wireless G?
> My understanding is that powerline is potentially faster than G but more on par with N. If that's true it's probably cheaper, bandwith wise, for powerline.


It should go roughly

N > HomePlug AV > HomePlug 1.0 Turbo >= G > B = HomePlug 1.0

but that all depends on your environment.

Some people will see faster wireless speeds than others due to usage on those frequencies from neighbors and whatnot. Some will see faster HomePlug speeds than others due to things like electrical cabling quality. HomePlug just plain doesn't work between some outlets for some people due to the way their home is wired.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I would like recommendations as to what gear,pricewise, I would need to hook up my Hr20.
I need the most cost effective (read cheap) way as I am unemployed at this moment.
Right now I have comcast internet and the modem is sitting next to my computer which is in a different room as my Hr20. The two stores that are very close to me are BB and CC.
Is Netgear the better bet?

Thanks all.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

mitchd said:


> It should go roughly
> N > HomePlug AV > HomePlug 1.0 Turbo >= G > B = HomePlug 1.0


I'd say that is about right -- although I have found Homeplug Turbo to always be > G in real-world performance , not = . But as you note, powerline and wireless are both subject to possible contraints in one's home.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Powerline adapters are made by all the players (linksys, d-link, netgear). They are plug and play. As to being afraid to plug an Ethernet cable into one of these for fear of the 110 AC, that is silly. These things have transformers built into them. Think about it this way. You power your PC from the wall and plug Ethernet cables into it. There is circuitry in the PC to separate the voltages and type (AC and DC) there is circuitry in the powerline adapters to do the same thing.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I would like recommendations as to what gear,pricewise, I would need to hook up my Hr20.
> I need the most cost effective (read cheap) way as I am unemployed at this moment.
> Right now I have comcast internet and the modem is sitting next to my computer which is in a different room as my Hr20. The two stores that are very close to me are BB and CC.
> Is Netgear the better bet?
> ...


I have found, after trying different brands, that Netgear are the best. Specifically, I use the XE103/104s and am totally satisfied with them. They're fast and reliable, and not too expensive now.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have been using a pair of the devices which are sold by Directv as the HD DVR Networking Kit (made by tii, an OEM supplier) with my HR21 for several weeks and am quite pleased with them. The price was much less than anything I have seen from other sources ($35 for the wall model, $60 for one built into a 6-outlet powerstrip with surge protection and EMI filtering, FedEx shipping included). 

Hopefully Directv has fixed their ordering system, since it took a few phone calls to get my order straightened out. When I finally received them, the installation was truly plug & play.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> In fact, you can't even use a surge protector. It has to be DIRECTLY into the wall on both sides.
> 
> I use this method and am very satisfied.


Stuart... looks like I'm going to try that today... I can't get my network to recognize the second Wireless gaming adaptor I added for the HR21. It connects to the network but won't connect to the internet.

So, time to try that... do you know if I can connect the wireline adaptor to a 6 outlet adaptor connected directly to the wall (without any surge protection... just converts 2 outlets to 6)?


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

MartyS said:


> Stuart... looks like I'm going to try that today... I can't get my network to recognize the second Wireless gaming adaptor I added for the HR21. It connects to the network but won't connect to the internet.
> 
> So, time to try that... do you know if I can connect the wireline adaptor to a 6 outlet adaptor connected directly to the wall (without any surge protection... just converts 2 outlets to 6)?


That should work fine. As long as it is a plain 6way with no protection.
Surge protectors will really mess with them.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks... I figured that that would work. Just picked up the Netgear wireline adaptors this morning. Will give it a try over the weekend.

Does anyone know if I can connect a router or ethernet switch to that wireline adaptor and run my HR20, HR21 and TiVo HD from the same line?



Hoxxx said:


> That should work fine. As long as it is a plain 6way with no protection.
> Surge protectors will really mess with them.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

MartyS said:


> Does anyone know if I can connect a router or ethernet switch to that wireline adaptor and run my HR20, HR21 and TiVo HD from the same line?


Sure, that will work. Anything that can plug into Ethernet will work there, including routers, switches, or other interfaces.


----------



## jaguar325 (Jan 2, 2006)

Anybody had experience with wireline adapters in a home that's got more than one breaker box? I have two and there is no rhyme or reason to which outlets are on each box so it is entirely possible I would have to "jump" signal from one to the other. A second question has to do with x10 lighting control. Has anyone been using a wireline adapter in a home with relatively extensive use of x10? I've got about 9 zones and 2 controllers.. have had to put a signal amp at one extreme end of the house and a filter/coupler on the clothes dryer to help deal with the issue of two breakers and the length of the wire. I don't want to introduce new "noise" on the lines that will interfere with lighting control. I have not ruled out a wireless extender yet since I've got wireless working in the house already and I've only got to get signal across a 25 ft span with no cat5.

Thanks for your comments and help.

p.s. I searched the DTV site and connot find their wireline adapters.. if somebody has a direct link, please post it or tell me what you're searching on.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jaguar325 said:


> p.s. I searched the DTV site and connot find their wireline adapters.. if somebody has a direct link, please post it or tell me what you're searching on.


First you *have to be logged* in to your account on the D* web site. Go to "My programming and eguipment" and then down to "Add Kits and Equipment".

It took me awhile to figure out where it was also but you can only find it once you are logged into your account.


----------



## jjkoe3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> One caveat I'll mention that wasn't stated above. In addition to having to be plugged directly into an outlet, they must also be on the same circuit. Some buildings have differing circuits, so double-check these before you buy them.


When you say the same circuit, do you mean the same "breaker" or the same breaker panel or the same leg of the breaker panel? The Tii website claims "data at every AC receptacle". Has anyone with this setup had a different experience?


----------



## jjkoe3 (Feb 7, 2008)

jaguar325 said:


> p.s. I searched the DTV site and connot find their wireline adapters.. if somebody has a direct link, please post it or tell me what you're searching on.


Oh by the way, I was just on the DTV site and the powerline kits are no longer there. I know where they were because I looked at them yesterday. They were with the emergency preparedness kits ( in case there is a strong enough wind that your dish is blown off of your roof you can set it up on this tripod:sure: )

Too bad, not a bad price.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jjkoe3 said:


> Oh by the way, I was just on the DTV site and the powerline kits are no longer there. I know where they were because I looked at them yesterday. They were with the emergency preparedness kits ( in case there is a strong enough wind that your dish is blown off of your roof you can set it up on this tripod:sure: )
> 
> Too bad, not a bad price.


See my post #35--the powerline kits are there, the powerstrip and the wall socket modules.


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

BubblePuppy said:


> See my post #35--the powerline kits are there, the powerstrip and the wall socket modules.


1) For DOD, if a get a get a wireless ethernet adapter, which simply converts the wired ethernet signal into wireless - would it be fine or should I go with the powerline solution?

2) Also - after I get the DOD working - do I need something else to connect my PC to the receiver if I want to doeload music, pix, etc? Is that called media share?

Thanks in advance!

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-F5D733..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0JZ4DY1PDYDV7PAC4NDP


----------



## jjkoe3 (Feb 7, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> See my post #35--the powerline kits are there, the powerstrip and the wall socket modules.


I hear you. It's gone! I just logged on and checked again. Only the disaster recovery kit. Did you check if it was still there for you? Anyone else?


----------



## gonzo070777 (Feb 13, 2008)

I still see it:

_HD DVR Network Installation Kit$35.00 One-time ($35 for each additional receiver) The HD DVR Network Installation Kit contains all the necessary equipment to connect your DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR receiver to your broadband Internet connection.

Your DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR receiver has an amazing range of interactive capabilities. Some of them require a broadband Internet connection, which only takes a few minutes to set up. The HD DVR Network Installation Kit includes everything you need to connect your DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR to the Internet: one Ethernet adapter, one Ethernet cable and detailed instructions to guide you through the entire setup process. _

---My question is what standard does it use? HomePlug AV / HomePlug 1.0 Turbo / HomePlug 1.0 
or what speed does it transmit at?


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

Thats weird - I don't see it. Just shows me the disaster kit....



gonzo070777 said:


> I still see it:
> 
> HD DVR Network Installation Kit$35.00 One-time ($35 for each additional receiver) The HD DVR Network Installation Kit contains all the necessary equipment to connect your DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR receiver to your broadband Internet connection.
> 
> ...


----------



## TAnsley (Sep 21, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I have found, after trying different brands, that Netgear are the best. Specifically, I use the XE103/104s and am totally satisfied with them. They're fast and reliable, and not too expensive now.


I will tell you my experience with D-Link has been bad. These adapters (DHP-300/301)do not seem to pass the SSDP broadcast packets necessary to use mediashare, windows media player, or Media Center extenders.

Repeated emails to D-Link regarding this issue have not been positive...in fact they have been completely useless. From what I have read on other sites, Netgear has updated their firmware to fix the SSDP issue.

SSDP support seems to be an issue with the Intellon chipsets all of these adapters use. Some vendors have been proactive in getting the fix from Intellon...other (D-Link) have not been.

All other network functionality seems to work fine.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

gonzo070777 said:


> ---My question is what standard does it use? HomePlug AV / HomePlug 1.0 Turbo / HomePlug 1.0
> or what speed does it transmit at?


HomePlug 1.0 Turbo (85 Mbps)


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

jjkoe3 said:


> When you say the same circuit, do you mean the same "breaker" or the same breaker panel or the same leg of the breaker panel? The Tii website claims "data at every AC receptacle". Has anyone with this setup had a different experience?


There might be problems between different legs of the breaker panel (fed from opposite sides of the transformer secondary). I saw a reference (I don't remember where) to a device which will bridge the signal across the panel. Mine work fine off different breakers on the same side of the panel.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

amahdi said:


> 1) For DOD, if a get a get a wireless ethernet adapter, which simply converts the wired ethernet signal into wireless - would it be fine or should I go with the powerline solution?
> 
> 2) Also - after I get the DOD working - do I need something else to connect my PC to the receiver if I want to doeload music, pix, etc? Is that called media share?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1) Either method should work. I had problems with wireless because my house is L-shaped and the signal needed to go through outside walls with foil-backed insulation. After I switched to powerline networking both Media Share and DOD have worked fine.

2) You will need to run media server software, such as Viiv, WMP11, Tversity, Twonky, etc.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Went to BB but they wanted to sell me the $200 Net Gear so I went to CC and got the $99 NG XE102...was this a good buy or should I order the D* units? Or should I bite the bullet and get the $200 NG one that is for HD?

Anyway I ws up and running in less then 15 minutes and that included setting up the router which I had to buy also ($35 at CC).


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

dmclone said:


> I use this method with no problems. I tried for weeks to set up a bridge between two routers and it just didn't work.


Why not use a wireless ethernet adapter instead?


----------



## cosmo115 (Feb 7, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> Went to BB but they wanted to sell me the $200 Net Gear so I went to CC and got the $99 NG XE102...was this a good buy or should I order the D* units? Or should I bite the bullet and get the $200 NG one that is for HD?
> 
> Anyway I ws up and running in less then 15 minutes and that included setting up the router which I had to buy also ($35 at CC).


Sorry I have to show this, but ouch!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The XE102 is an older and much slower model. The XE103/104s are much better, which is why I upgraded from the former to the latter.


----------



## jjkoe3 (Feb 7, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> Went to BB but they wanted to sell me the $200 Net Gear so I went to CC and got the $99 NG XE102...was this a good buy or should I order the D* units? Or should I bite the bullet and get the $200 NG one that is for HD?
> 
> Anyway I ws up and running in less then 15 minutes and that included setting up the router which I had to buy also ($35 at CC).


Technical Details
Wall-plugged ethernet bridge lets you easily extend a network using electric lines 
*Delivers up to 14 Mbps wired speed *
Three easy-to-read icon LEDs for quick status information at a glance 
True plug and play simplicity 
Device measures 3.92 x 1.84 x 2.88 inches (WxHxD)

Why would anyone pay more when the D* version is faster?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

DirecTV's is faster? I'm sorry, but that speed is slooooooooowwwwwww.


----------



## jjkoe3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tii (which is the brand it looks like D* uses) claims up to 85mbps. I know "up to".


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I have found that the phrase "up to" is often used to sell something that never truly achieves full functionality.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> DirecTV's is faster? I'm sorry, but that speed is slooooooooowwwwwww.


I don't own them, but I thought that DirecTV was providing Homeplug Turbo (nominal 85 Mbps) equipment?

If not, I would definitely pass. The older stuff is fine for minimal network use, but Turbo and even HomePlug AV equipment is available for very reasonable cost these days.


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I have found that the phrase "up to" is often used to sell something that never truly achieves full functionality.


While I definitely agree with that statement, my Netgear units are averaging 50-60mbit per second, which is faster than I got with wireless and, obviously, much faster than my internet connection.

-Matt


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

I just installed the Netgear adaptors and its just as fast, if not faster than my wireless. REmember, wireless performance will drop the farther away the gaming adaptor is from the router.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jjkoe3 said:


> Technical Details
> Wall-plugged ethernet bridge lets you easily extend a network using electric lines
> *Delivers up to 14 Mbps wired speed *
> Three easy-to-read icon LEDs for quick status information at a glance
> ...


This morning I ordered the units from D* and will return the ones I have to CC.
I believe I read the ones from D* are rated upto 85mps.

Amazon was out of the NetGear 103s.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, the Directv units are rated at 85 Mbps (HomePlug Turbo). I haven't had any problems streaming video with Media Share, other than the issues with Media Share itself (the performance seems as good as 100 Mbps ethernet). I'll try hooking both to computers and measure some file transfer speeds. I suspect the Netgear 103 is practically the same (Intellion chip).


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

MattWarner said:


> While I definitely agree with that statement, my Netgear units are averaging 50-60mbit per second, which is faster than I got with wireless and, obviously, much faster than my internet connection.
> 
> -Matt


I must admit, my Netgear XE103/104s are consistently running at their maximums. On a related note, when I do a typical speedtest of my ISP anyway, I get 12-14 megs down and 1.5 megs up, which for Comcrap isn't bad at all.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> The XE102 is an older and much slower model. The XE103/104s are much better, which is why I upgraded from the former to the latter.


for us with 1.5 dsl would it really matter what we got?

And if i had realized i had a 70 dollar option for wires vs wireless i probably would have done it  my GA is causing dropouts on my network


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The HomePlug 1.0 (14 Mbps) units like the XE102 should be fine with On Demand for most people, but marginal for HD media share (once Directv fixes the bitrate problems) and MRV.


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

Can I continue to use my Vonage VOIP with these powerline units?


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

keep amonte said:


> Can I continue to use my Vonage VOIP with these powerline units?


Sure. They have nothing to do with each other. Powerline adapters use your house electrical wiring to move Ethernet packets around your house. Vonage uses you broadband connection to move voice packets into and out of your house over the internet.


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

jwd45244 said:


> Sure. They have nothing to do with each other. Powerline adapters use your house electrical wiring to move Ethernet packets around your house. Vonage uses you broadband connection to move voice packets into and out of your house over the internet.


Thank you!


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

+1, I also had the same experience with the Netgear "HD" model, it did not work at all.



Lord Vader said:


> .....<snip>There is an "advanced" model out there, the "HD" model of Netgear, but those things didn't work for me AT ALL....<snip>


----------



## onebohemian (Feb 12, 2008)

When I log in and review the ordering information for the Directv kit, it says something about possibly needing a second kit if this is an initial installation. This is going to be my first powerline install in this house. For those of you with the D* kits, can you tell me whether the one kit came with both the sending unit to plug into your router/modem as well as the receiving unit (powerstrip type) to plug into your HR20/21? Or did the one kit just come with the receiving (powerstrip) end? 

Thanks, 

Mark


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

onebohemian said:


> When I log in and review the ordering information for the Directv kit, it says something about possibly needing a second kit if this is an initial installation. This is going to be my first powerline install in this house. For those of you with the D* kits, can you tell me whether the one kit came with both the sending unit to plug into your router/modem as well as the receiving unit (powerstrip type) to plug into your HR20/21? Or did the one kit just come with the receiving (powerstrip) end?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


You will need to buy two kits. Each kit has only one powerline module.

Either two powerline modules or one power strip and one module or even two power strips.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Does your PC and the HR20 need to be on the same electrical circuit?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

psweig said:


> Does your PC and the HR20 need to be on the same electrical circuit?


Yes.

However I'm not sure they have to be on the same circuit breaker. I just checked my breakers and it is not clear whether the breaker that serves my living room where the HR20 is also serves the bedroom where my computer and router are. It appears to be different breakers.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

keep amonte said:


> Can I continue to use my Vonage VOIP with these powerline units?


Keep, as jwd said, it's no problem. FYI, I have Vonage myself and have had zero problems with my powerline adapters.


----------



## mgoblue99 (Dec 11, 2007)

I already use a powerline adapter to connect my slingbox to the internet using the slinglink units. I believe they only have a single output on them. Are there any adapters that would work to connect BOTH my slingbox and HR21 to my internet connection, or do I need to have two separate units plugged into the wall--one for slingbox, one for HR21?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, there are multiport ones. I use the Netgear XE104. It has 4 ports.

Look for that model. Oftentimes you can find a kit that includes an XE104 and a 103, the latter being a single port one.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

mgoblue99 said:


> I already use a powerline adapter to connect my slingbox to the internet using the slinglink units. I believe they only have a single output on them. Are there any adapters that would work to connect BOTH my slingbox and HR21 to my internet connection, or do I need to have two separate units plugged into the wall--one for slingbox, one for HR21?


You can connect your Slingbox to the second ethernet connector on your HR21, using its internal switch.

If you need more than the HR21 and Slingbox connected, just use a standard ethernet switch. Or, there are also a few Homeplug units available that have a built-in switch (I thought Sling sold one -- or at least they used to).


----------



## mgoblue99 (Dec 11, 2007)

Is there any configuration/setting I need to use to do this? Or just plug the output from my slingbox powerline adapter into the internet port on the HR-21 and then use a second ethernet cable to go from the output of the HR-21 to the internet input on the slingbox?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

No configuration is required to use the second port to connect an additional device.


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi is it possible to use the DOD with a wireless adapter? IE just plug right into the back of the HR-20. I don't have a phone line near my HR-20 and the wireless router is downstairs.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

ravinpat said:


> Hi is it possible to use the DOD with a wireless adapter? IE just plug right into the back of the HR-20. I don't have a phone line near my HR-20 and the wireless router is downstairs.


Yes, but you need a wireless adapter with an ethernet connection not USB.


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes, but you need a wireless adapter with an ethernet connection not USB.


So basically the wireless adapater would connect with a ethernet cable into the ethernet port on the HR-20?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yup. Think of it as having a second router near your HR20.


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> Yup. Think of it as having a second router near your HR20.


Do you have to configure the wireless adapater first or is it just a case of plug and play?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Are you asking about the wireless adapter or the powerline adapter? I ask because I just want to be clear about which device to which you are referring.


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> Are you asking about the wireless adapter or the powerline adapter? I ask because I just want to be clear about which device to which you are referring.


Sorry Wireless Adapater.


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

I placed an order for the powerline adapter from D*. Seems all local B&M want too much coin and most online are on back order so D* seemed like a logical choice. I don't know what my sense of urgency is since there is not a lot of HD material.


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

If y'all don't mind, I'm gonna throw my 3 cents in this discussion:

You HAVE TO HAVE two units. One plugged into the wall near your router (with an ethernet cable from the router to adapter 1;

You have to have one unit plugged into an wall outlet near your HR2X-X00 (with an ethernet cable from adapter 2 to your HR2X-X00;

You SHOULD NOT plug either of these into a surge protector/UPS (they have their own protection.

If you need more ports to plug other equipment into your network you can purchase MORE powerline adapters OR take the output of one and plug it into a 5/8/or more port switch (not another router) and just output to whatever device you want to use.

EXAMPLE: My router is upstairs in the pooches bedroom (hey.. they like Animal Planet and I don't so they have their OWN room and TV!). I have a powerline adapter plugged into the wall and CAT 5e from the power to a 5 port switch. Output from the switch goes the their HR-20-700, a print server, the desktop (no they can't use the computer!), and the router.

Downstairs in the TV room we have a 2nd powerline adapter plugged in the wall outlet. Output from it goes into an 8 port switch. The 2nd HR20-700, a print server for the printer in that room. There are two laptops that occasionally need a hard wired connection (vice the Belkin Wireless N router) for work related "stuff," & an XBox 360.

We also have powerline adapters in the Master Bedroom (for that late night work thingy where security is an issue) and in the guest bedroom for the occasional overnight guest who needs internet connectivity and we don't want to either open our wireless to them (WPA2 encryption) OR they have built in a G WLan card (and I'm on "N" only).

Hope that answers some questions (cost may be an issue for you but there are LOT'S of deals on line).

Norfolk


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh by the by... although there IS a standard (HomePlug.org), all of the units do NOT talk to each other! If you decide to shell out the money for them make VERY sure ALL of your units are the same! HomePlug 1.0 does not talk to HomePlug AV (and vice versa)... they are NOT compatible with each other. If you have something other then YOUR "taste" of HomePlug on your network then your system WILL see them as different networks!

My personal example is the Linksys PLE 400 does NOT talk to my ZyXel PLA-400 although BOTH purport to be HomePlug AV (turns out Linksys changed their firmware AFTER certification. But my ZyXels talk to other brands on my network.

A buddy of mine uses Netgear 1.0 and bought a ZyXels HomePlug AV (I DO like the ZyXels!!) and uses Network Magic which clearly shows he has 2 separate networks in his home (3 if you include the wireless!).

Which is the fastest? Try them but the white paper and my experience is the HomePlug AV certified products actually have the bandwidth to handle DOD HD.

CAVEAT: IF you use Linksys stay with Linksys only! And offer me $150 + shipping and I'll send you my three! lololololol 

Norfolk


----------



## onebohemian (Feb 12, 2008)

NorfolkBruh said:


> . . . If you need more ports to plug other equipment into your network you can purchase MORE powerline adapters OR take the output of one and plug it into a 5/8/or more port switch (not another router) and just output to whatever device you want to use. . . .
> 
> . . . We also have powerline adapters in the Master Bedroom (for that late night work thingy where security is an issue) and in the guest bedroom for the occasional overnight guest who needs internet connectivity and we don't want to either open our wireless to them (WPA2 encryption) OR they have built in a G WLan card (and I'm on "N" only).


This was very helpful. Quick follow-up question for you guys as I think the bestbuy folks answered my question wrong:

I bought the Netgear powerline kit that comes with two adaptors, one that plugs into the modem and a second that has the 4 outputs to plug into the DVR, Wii, etc. The second adaptor is the XE104 model (I think). I want to pick up some additional adaptors for use in other rooms, but just want a couple of the single output ones, which I think are the XE103 models. The best buy geek-squad guy swore that the powerline adaptors each have their own frequency so I can't just add XE103 single adaptors to my "network" and have them all run off of the same first adaptor that is connected to my DSL modem. NorfolkBruh's post above indicates what I thought was correct, that I can add more adaptors elsewhere in my house without adding more adaptors at my modem. The geeksquad guy is wrong, right?

Thanks,


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Bohemian,

You are correct and like usual GeekSquad is either wrong or overpriced (unless you didn't pay them for their advice in which case you got what you paid for!!) lolol The difference between them and us is THEY EXPECT TO GET PAID and we do it because we actually want to share.

As long as ALL of your powerline products are of the same generation then no problem. Turbo to turbo, HomePlug AV to HomePlug AV (the fastest), HomePlug 1.0 to HomePlug 1.0 (the first generation). LET'S BE CLEAR... IF YOU INTERCONNECT DIFFERENT "FLAVORS" OF POWERLINE (regardless of manufacturer) THEY EITHER WON'T TALK OR WILL HICCUP CONSTANTLY!

Again about Linksys (I've spent a LOT of money finding this stuff out EVEN AFTER DOING THE RESEARCH!), I only recommend Linksys homeplug with other Linksys homeplugs. If you do Linksys to Linksys you should have NO PROBLEM (as long as they are all the same generation). If you put a Linksys branded product in your network whatever is connected to the Linksys branded product MAY NOT "talk" to your network. Netgear XE104 is a HomePlug AV product and will talk to ZyXel (HomePlug AV), Actionec HomePlug AV, etc but you will probably have problems if you include the Linksys HomePlug AV solution.

Norfolk



onebohemian said:


> This was very helpful. Quick follow-up question for you guys as I think the bestbuy folks answered my question wrong:
> 
> I bought the Netgear powerline kit that comes with two adaptors, one that plugs into the modem and a second that has the 4 outputs to plug into the DVR, Wii, etc. The second adaptor is the XE104 model (I think). I want to pick up some additional adaptors for use in other rooms, but just want a couple of the single output ones, which I think are the XE103 models. The best buy geek-squad guy swore that the powerline adaptors each have their own frequency so I can't just add XE103 single adaptors to my "network" and have them all run off of the same first adaptor that is connected to my DSL modem. NorfolkBruh's post above indicates what I thought was correct, that I can add more adaptors elsewhere in my house without adding more adaptors at my modem. The geeksquad guy is wrong, right?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

ravinpat said:


> Sorry Wireless Adapater.


Wireless adapters need to be configured by connecting to a computer. They will either come with a CD for this or will have a built-in web server for this purpose. Powerline adapters need no configuration (plug & play) unless you want to use password-enabled encryption (since the signal stays on your electrical lines, security is normally much less of an issue than with wireless).


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

NorfolkBruh said:


> Bohemian,
> 
> You are correct and like usual GeekSquad is either wrong or overpriced (unless you didn't pay them for their advice in which case you got what you paid for!!) lolol The difference between them and us is THEY EXPECT TO GET PAID and we do it because we actually want to share.
> 
> ...


I believe that the Netgear XE104 is HomePlug 1.0 Turbo (85 Mbps) , not HomePlug AV (200 Mbps). The Directv adapters (HD DVR Networking Kit) are also HomePlug 1.0 Turbo.


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Bob...I do believe you are right!

Norfolk :sure:


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi I ended up just getting the slinglink turbo, currently Amazon sales it for 64.99. I hooked one into the dvr with the ethernet cable and the other in my wireless router and presto it worked very easily. The dvr tested the connection no problem and I have been downloading. Really easy.


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

I am interested in the slinglink turbo, but I am wondering about surge protection. Can you plug the slinglink into a surge protector?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

No, pwerline adapters must be plugged directly into an outlet. Surge protectors and/or power strips won't work.


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> No, pwerline adapters must be plugged directly into an outlet. Surge protectors and/or power strips won't work.


So, why would I plug thousands of dollars worth of electrical equipment into the slinglink? Does it have surge protection built in? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Directv has a powerstrip network adapter with 6 outlets, surge protection and EMI filtering ($60 vs. $35 for the standard adapter).


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

nickff said:


> So, why would I plug thousands of dollars worth of electrical equipment into the slinglink? Does it have surge protection built in?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Will I have to get 2 of these from Directv or one would be enough....


----------



## Ray3 (Mar 17, 2007)

amahdi said:


> Will I have to get 2 of these from Directv or one would be enough....


You will need two unless you are simply adding another one to the original two you already got. ( I just re-read that sentence and got a head ache 

Earlier I saw a comment that the PC and HR-20 are required to be on the same circuit. That is not an absolute requirement, but it WILL substantially increase the chances for a problem-free install/use.

When I finished my basement HT a couple of years ago, I installed X-10 lighting throughout the basement and installed 7 different circuits, including a 20 Amp circuit dedicated to the HT equipment. Based on some X-10 research, I also installed a phase coupler on the electric box to avoid/eliminate problems with the X-10 stuff (haven't had a single problem). I mention all of this because you will see 2 comments about the adapters (just as I did with the X-10 lighting) - they work / they didn't work for me. If you have problems with the adapters, a phase coupler might help.

The suggestion of using adapters that are the same brand as the manufacturer is good advice. :biggthump This thread is timely because I just bought a 2 piece adapter kit from Linksys (PLK200).

My 2nd floor office has the PC/ wireless router. The basement has the HT stuff. In the basement I have a Wii (which can see the wireless network), a 58" plasma, a (newly received and not yet installed) Denon 3808 receiver that can be networked and an HR-20. There is other stuff, but the network is where my interest lies.

My plan is to use the adapters and a 4 port switch and get everything networked in the HT. Then I want to try using the HR-20 as a media center (using Tversity) to get at my music, pictures and video (possibly my DVDs as well). If this works, I can then upgrade my H20 in the 1st floor Great Room (nothing there to network) to either a H21 or HR-20/HR-21 and network into that unit with another adapter.

So far, t whole thing exists only as a plan between my ears.  I'm really hoping it will work and will try it out over the next week. Relatively inexpensive solution for storing/playing media all over the house since the only thing I need to but is the adapter kit and a few cables.

The alternatives to this working involve getting another box of some type (PS3, Xbox, HTPC, laptop, Mac Mini etc.) and they each have their own issues. Nice thing with the HR-20 is I can use my universal remotes.

Does the plan sound feasible?

Ray


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

ravinpat said:


> Hi I ended up just getting the slinglink turbo, currently Amazon sales it for 64.99. I hooked one into the dvr with the ethernet cable and the other in my wireless router and presto it worked very easily. The dvr tested the connection no problem and I have been downloading. Really easy.


Does it come with 2? Or did you buy 2?


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Ray3 said:


> Earlier I saw a comment that the PC and HR-20 are required to be on the same circuit. That is not an absolute requirement, but it WILL substantially increase the chances for a problem-free install/use.


My PC is on a dedicated circuit that was run specifically for the PC... the rest of the house is on 30+ year old circuits. I had NO problem with the XE104s with one being on the dedicated circuit and the other being anywhere else in the house.


----------



## krusty (Oct 1, 2007)

I recently upgraded from a couple Netgear 102's to D*'s Homeplug. I got 1 wall unit for the router and 1 powerstrip version for my HR21-700 in my bedroom. I share that connection w/ a slingbox and a PC thru a switch. 

When I first plugged it in it immediately worked very well. Performance was very good. Where, before I couldn't stream audio w/out hiccups I could stream audio from my home office PC, connected directly to the router, the length of my house to my HR21 then to the slingbox back to the router then back to my bedroom PC(Slingplayer) flawlessly. All through the Homeplug. 

However, I decided to rearrange the room a little and now the whole thing is hosed. I can plug the old netgears in and re-establish my network connections except media sharing but when I try to use the Homeplug again I get "little or no connectivity" on the PC, nothing from the slingbox. Oddly w/ either adapter the HR21 will show a network connection but no internet in the setup but in the menu it shows On Demand but no Media Share. On Demand and remote DVR programming seem to work fine.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

It says at initial install another is included for your router. I think they should at least give you a deal instead of full price for 2 seperate units.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

At these prices ($35 for the wall unit, $60 for a powerstrip model), they ARE giving us a deal. The wall unit is equivalent to the Netgear XE103, which goes for $55-75. If that's too much, there's always Cat 5 cable.


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

CrazyforYeshua said:


> Does it come with 2? Or did you buy 2?


You can buy a set that comes with two units (one 1-port that connects to your router and one 4-port that you plug everything else into).

Model SL200-100.


----------



## samberger (Jan 8, 2006)

With the powerstrip unit, you still need to plug the adaptor into the wall, right? The powerstrip is just to allow you to use to plug things that were plugged to the wall into the strip, right? If not, please help me understand.

Thanks.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, that's right. The powerline adapter needs to go into the wall directly.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone know why the powerline adapters usually available from DirecTV are currently absent from their web-site? All I've seen listed for the past few days under the "Add Kits & Equipment" catagory is only one item. The "Disaster Recovery Kit." 

Is there a supply problem or some other?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Anyone know why the powerline adapters usually available from DirecTV are currently absent from their web-site? All I've seen listed for the past few days under the "Add Kits & Equipment" catagory is only one item. The "Disaster Recovery Kit."
> 
> Is there a supply problem or some other?


I just checked...the powerline adaptors are there listed above the recovery kits.


----------



## ysiamrich (Feb 22, 2008)

I checked today and it comes up on the site for me. It would not come up until I had a HR2X active on my account (HR21 in my case which was installed on 3/10).


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> I just checked...the powerline adaptors are there listed before the recovery kits.


That strange, I'm still only showing the recovery kit listed. Are you seeing the adapters under "Add Kits & Equipment?"


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> That strange, I'm still only showing the recovery kit listed. Are you seeing the adapters under "Add Kits & Equipment?"


Never mind I figured out what the problem was. The offer on DirecTV's site is based on your current set-up, and for some reason my allotment was already placed in my shopping cart. Therefore none were showing as available under the "Kits & Equipment" catagory.


----------

